# Payslips & Bank Statements



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

My CO asked for payslips and bank statements. I have been working since 2002 and I have following work experience:

2002-2006 Part time web developer
2006-2008 Sr. Web developer
2008-Till date -- Part time web developer and freelance web developer (concurrent employment)

My queries are:

1. My ex-companies don't issue payslips but they issued me salary certificates (includes years employed and salary taken for each period). Will that work to prove my employment?

2. I don't have bank statements/tax documents for all the years. I was getting salary in cash in 2002-2006 and my salary was below taxable income during that period. I have found few bank statements in my old records. They are print outs from online banking and few passbooks. Can I show them to my CO? Do I need to get them stamped from my bank? 

3. My freelance income goes to another bank account and I have all the bank statements available. But again, all statements are not on bank stationary. Should I get them stamped from my bank? Should I also include historical statements from PayPal, oDesk, Elance etc to prove my freelance work experience? 

4. How many bank statements are sufficient? I can't find all of them but most of them are in my old records.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Bank statements which are not originals and stamped by the bank wont helo you.

So you didn't file taxes in all those years? Then you're in trouble, only legal work counts


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

I can try to get bank statements on bank stationary. In that case, do I still need to get it stamped? My Bank said they don't have old statements available at the movement and it may take 1-2 weeks to get them. They archive all records older than 3 years.

During 2002-2006 I was doing a part time job and getting salary in cash. The amount was below taxable income so I didn't need to file income tax until 2007. My ex-employer gave me salary certificate and it is mentioned in there that I was getting paid in cash. My employer is also ready to answer any verification call/email. Am I still in trouble?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

sunilnanda said:


> I can try to get bank statements on bank stationary. In that case, do I still need to get it stamped? My Bank said they don't have old statements available at the movement and it may take 1-2 weeks to get them. They archive all records older than 3 years.
> 
> During 2002-2006 I was doing a part time job and getting salary in cash. The amount was below taxable income so I didn't need to file income tax until 2007. My ex-employer gave me salary certificate and it is mentioned in there that I was getting paid in cash. My employer is also ready to answer any verification call/email. Am I still in trouble?


I file my tax returns even when I have zero income in India. Its something you have to do if you have a PAN (Permanent Account Number).

Now that you don't have your tax returns. Submit as many proofs as much you can. Try getting your bank statements and try to get a salary certificate from your employer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes you might have been under the taxable income but you still should have filed a tax return even if no tax was due. 
How about your self employment, have you been filing taxes for that? 

You know you can not get points for part time work? 

You need everything stamoed by the bank or official source ut came from.


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes you might have been under the taxable income but you still should have filed a tax return even if no tax was due.
> How about your self employment, have you been filing taxes for that?
> 
> You know you can not get points for part time work?
> ...


I have got my PAN in 2007 and paid taxes every year since 2007. My part time work is more than 20 hours/week. Are you sure that I can't claim points for minimum 20hrs/week job?

Do I need to send them all bank statements? That would be too much pages to get stamped or scanned?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

You would need several from each year but to be honest bank statements alone dont prove much with pay slips to show where the money came from. It could have came from anywhere really and not an employer.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

_shel said:


> You would need several from each year but to be honest bank statements alone dont prove much with pay slips to show where the money came from. It could have came from anywhere really and not an employer.


_Shel, Normally the employers name is mentioned on the transaction on bank statements. 

It depends again from employer to employer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

Not if they were paid in cash and paid it in which is what I read it as?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

_shel said:


> Not if they were paid in cash and paid it in which is what I read it as?


True, I missed that part. If that's the case, the only option is a salary certificate or a salary slip. 

You could also ask the employer to issue a form 16 if possible. Not sure if they would have maintained the record considering its more than 10 years now.


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

The statements don't show employer name. Instead, cheque number and amount is displayed. I am wondering how CO would verify my salary from bank statements? For my freelance work, I get 90% income in foreign currency. The bank statements show them as Forex "Txn-XXXX (USD or AUD)" with currency conversion rates. It also display PayPal or oDesk in the narration. So I guess, bank statements at least can prove my freelance work. To prove other experiences, Tax documents and salary certificates should work.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

sunilnanda said:


> The statements don't show employer name. Instead, cheque number and amount is displayed. I am wondering how CO would verify my salary from bank statements? For my freelance work, I get 90% income in foreign currency. The bank statements show them as Forex "Txn-XXXX (USD or AUD)" with currency conversion rates. It also display PayPal or oDesk in the narration. So I guess, bank statements at least can prove my freelance work. To prove other experiences, Tax documents and salary certificates should work.


I would suggest prepare a statutory declaration explaining the entire situation along with all the proofs that you currently have which include the bank statements that you are planning to get from your bank. Mention all the details on the stat dec that you mentioned here, for instance the foreign currency etc.


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I would suggest prepare a statutory declaration explaining the entire situation along with all the proofs that you currently have which include the bank statements that you are planning to get from your bank. Mention all the details on the stat dec that you mentioned here, for instance the foreign currency etc.


I was planning to explain my situation in an email to my CO. I have already provided a statutory declaration about my self employment and how I get my freelance work along with few client references. I have also provided letters signed by my few good clients. They mentioned their contact details and my employment/contract period.

Do you think I should prepare another statutory declaration to explain my situation? I thought simple email to CO would work. :confused2:


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

sunilnanda said:


> I was planning to explain my situation in an email to my CO. I have already provided a statutory declaration about my self employment and how I get my freelance work along with few client references. I have also provided letters signed by my few good clients. They mentioned their contact details and my employment/contract period.
> 
> Do you think I should prepare another statutory declaration to explain my situation? I thought simple email to CO would work. :confused2:


If you have provided all the above, I think a detailed e-mail should be fine. 

But try to keep everything detailed and clear so that the CO clearly understands when your freelancing and when you were part time etc. 

I would still wait for others to comment.


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

is it necessary to provide pay slips and bank statements if i wont claim any points for experience?


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

sunilnanda said:


> My CO asked for payslips and bank statements. I have been working since 2002 and I have following work experience:
> 
> 2002-2006 Part time web developer
> 2006-2008 Sr. Web developer
> ...


What are all the employment documents that you submitted at the time of lodging your application?


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

bravokal said:


> What are all the employment documents that you submitted at the time of lodging your application?


Experience certificates from my ex-companies, Client references and statutory declaration for my freelance work experience.


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Well..I m quiet sure that DIAC needs employment proof for the *relevant* years only..need senior expats to back me on this.


I agree. They need employment proof for the relevant years only.


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

2raghu said:


> I have a question here. I have worked for almost 9yrs in the company and I am currently in another company. ACS reduced first 4yrs of my experience i.e since 2007 the actual relevant experience is considered. So now it it enough to show the Payslips/Tax returns from year 2007?? DIAC doesnt care of 4yrs proof documents??


I worked as a Part time web developer in 2002-2006. ACS considered my experience relevant from 2004. That is why I uploaded experience certificate and salary certificate for my 2002-2006 employment. I am trying to provide them as much evidence as I can.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

sunilnanda said:


> Experience certificates from my ex-companies, Client references and statutory declaration for my freelance work experience.


What about payslips/bank statements/tax documents?..Did you not submit all these at the time of lodging??


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

bravokal said:


> What about payslips/bank statements/tax documents?..Did you not submit all these at the time of lodging??


Nope I didn't upload payslips and bank statements but I had uploaded my last 4 years tax documents.

My companies didn't issue payslips, they provided my salary certificates instead. I don't have all the bank statements from 2002 and I started filling income tax in 2007. Now I am uploading all available bank statements, salary certificates and tax documents.


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if they accept Bank Passbook instead of bank statement? I have almost all passbooks available.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2013)

sunilnanda said:


> Does anyone know if they accept Bank Passbook instead of bank statement? I have almost all passbooks available.


 Like i said without other proof of where the money came from, pay slips, tax returns etc neither bank statements or pass books will help you.


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

_shel said:


> Like i said without other proof of where the money came from, pay slips, tax returns etc neither bank statements or pass books will help you.


I'll also upload other supporting documents like salary certificates, all available tax returns, clients references for freelance work etc.


----------

